# Prendre le taureau par les cornes /  à bras-le-corps  / son courage à deux mains



## Corsicum

_Prendre le taureau par les cornes / à bras-le-corps / son courage à deux mains_
If faut se faire une raison quand on n’a plus l’age à prendre le taureau par les cornes, il faut, soit apprendre à le contourner ou faire l’autruche. 
Comment dire en langage imagé : 
*Prendre le taureau par les cornes*
*Prendre les problèmes* *a bras le corps,*
*Prendre son courage à deux mains* :
di fronte ?

_Ps : merci BenVitale_


----------



## Schrodinger's_Cat

Corsicum said:


> _Prendre le taureau par les cornes / à bras-le-corps / son courage à deux mains_
> If faut se faire une raison quand on n’a plus l’age à prendre le taureau par les cornes, il faut, soit apprendre à le contourner ou faire l’autruche.
> Comment dire en langage imagé :



 



> *Prendre le taureau par les cornes*


**
** 
*Voir cette page: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1305850*
** 
**


> *Prendre les problèmes* *a bras le corps,*



** 
prendre qqn à bras-le-corps = prendere qcu. per la vita


> *Prendre son courage à deux mains* :
> di fronte ?



 
farsi forza, sforzarsi di essere coraggioso, prendere coraggio, farsi coraggio 



> _Ps : merci BenVitale_


Je t'en prie.


----------



## Necsus

Anche in italiano si dice 'prendere il coraggio a due mani', quando non '...a _quattro_ mani', per sottolineare l'eccezionalità dell'azione. 

E poi azzardo: _'Prendre les problèmes_ _a bras le corps'_ non potrebbe essere _'prendere le cose di petto' (aborder de front)?_


----------



## Corsicum

Necsus said:


> E poi azzardo: _'Prendre les problèmes_ _a bras le corps'_ non potrebbe essere _'prendere le cose di petto' (aborder de front)?_


Oui ! j’ai l’intuition que c’est parfait, c’est exactement ça. « _Petto_ » sous entend de face de front et avec le cœur aussi, on se donne complétement au combat. Affronter un danger / Prendre le danger de face, de front. _(affrontare / prendersi a cuore / di petto)_

_Ajout: *appetto *__*appetto*_: _di fronte, dirimpetto_._? Toscano ?_
http://tlio.ovi.cnr.it/voci/003250.htm


----------



## Necsus

Corsicum said:


> _Ajout: *appetto *__*appetto*_: _di fronte, dirimpetto_._? Toscano ?_
> http://tlio.ovi.cnr.it/voci/003250.htm


Direi più letterario, che regionale... (Garzanti):
appetto - o a petto, _avv_. (_lett_.) di fronte, dirimpetto; in confronto, al paragone || Usato quasi esclusivamente nelle loc. prep. _appetto a_, _di_: _faceva di seta nobilissime tele..., appetto alle quali, o misera Aragne, le tue sarebbero parute offuscate di nebulose macchie_ (BOCCACCIO _Filocolo_).


----------

